
Office Hours with Michael Seibel - ryanmercer
https://blog.ycombinator.com/office-hours-with-michael-seibel/
======
taytus
I've emailed Michael a couple of times with specific questions about our
company. I know how busy he is, and we are not YC alumnus (yet) but still,
somehow he always replied within 48 hs.

Thank you so much Michael and all of those who truly want to help
entrepreneurs.

------
ploggingdev
> How does YC feel about companies who don’t want to raise VC after the
> program?

Very interesting answer to this question. How does this work in practice? If a
company decides against raising VC, what happens to YC's 7% stake? Profit
sharing? Does the company buy back the 7%? Or does YC only see returns when
there's a liquidity event?

Zapier was mentioned as an example of such a company. It raised a seed round
and then decided against raising further rounds. In this case, how do the VCs
see returns?

~~~
mwseibel
We don’t have to make money on every investment. In fact we only make money on
very few. Which is fine by us.

------
dopeboy
I went to the YC hackathon a couple months ago and got to meet Sam, Adora, and
Michael. They're all super cool and friendly. What stuck out to me about
Michael were his thoughtful questions during everyone's pitches and the fact
that he stuck around way after the hackathon ended to hang with everyone.
Super chill, down to earth guy.

